# Commercial Oven



## kevintan (Apr 14, 2007)

In a commercial oven there is Top Heat and Bottom Heat both can be control separately. If I want to bake at 180ºC, what should I do? (should I turn on 90ºC for top heat and 90ºC for bottom heat or both at 180ºC...?) Please enlighten me.

Thanks


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Doesn't it have a manual? How big is it? HUGE? 300 loaves? Rotating oven?


----------



## kevintan (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Kuan,

I am refering to a two tray deck oven. I don't own a oven like that yet... just curious.

thank you


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The top and bottom heats are for intensity, not the general heat.

Lets say you want to bake an apple tart, and you want a crispy bottom, and light gold colour on the apple. You set the thermostat on 350, the bottom heat on "high" and the top setting on "low".

Lets say you want to bake a genoise. You need a slow oven so the thermostat is on 350, top heat on low, bottom heat on low.

Lets say you need a really fast oven to bake a swiss roll, thermostat on 425, bottom heat on medium, top heat on medium.

Bread, artisan style. Again, a fast oven but really intense bottom heat, so thermostat on 450, bottom heat on "high", top heat on "med", and hit the steam button as soon as you can close the door.

Hope this helps


----------



## kevintan (Apr 14, 2007)

Got it.

Thanks foodpump


----------

